# Government Seizes Tax Returns of Children, for Decades Old Debts of Parents



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2014)

The government is now stepping in and seizing monies owed them, either through their own past mistakes or otherwise.  This woman's tax return was seized, because they claim her mother was overpaid in her Social Security payments in 1977...when this lady was just a young child.  Now we are responsible for our parent's debts??? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lion-children-pay-old-debts-owed-PARENTS.html


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2014)

Just saw this a few minutes ago on the news. My wife and I just looked at each other in disbelief. This was something that happened when she was a little girl. Now she's responsible for her moms debt? Am I missing something or is big brother growing even more?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2014)

We just saw this on the news too, and hubby and I were shaking our heads, big brother is growing and having its way with all, that's for sure! :dollar:  I wasn't able to copy the section from the PDF file, but it's found on page 560 of the Farm Bill of 2008, section # 14219...no limitations to collections on debts, where there used to be a 10 year limit on them.  Still, no children should have to pay for the debts of their parents.

Here's a similar case...http://www.kwch.com/news/local-news/like-a-thief-in-the-night/24529766


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 12, 2014)

Much more on this situation here

http://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...ac8eae-bf4d-11e3-bcec-b71ee10e9bc3_story.html

The whole situation is unbelievable. 
The debts are merely stated with no evidence to back them up and it falls on the eldest sibling.

Still, as long as the 1% keep getting their tax concessions ? :greedy_dollars:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 13, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> The government is now stepping in and seizing monies owed them, either through their own past mistakes or otherwise.  This woman's tax return was seized, because they claim her mother was overpaid in her Social Security payments in 1977...when this lady was just a young child.  Now we are responsible for our parent's debts??? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lion-children-pay-old-debts-owed-PARENTS.html



This is just unacceptable, I don't know what we can do.  If anyone has some ideas, I'd be willing to participate, write letters??


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 18, 2014)

Multiple problems with this tactic. First I heard something this was snuck in a farm bill or something in 2008. The fact that they have to sneak it in tells you something right off the bat. Then someone is personally deciding to make a third party responsible for someone else's debt-huh? Then don't government bureaucrats believe in the statute of limitations?-unless there is murder involved most time frames to prosecute expire. 

Keep one big thing in mind. This was political. This was an establishment politician looking for ways to pad & beautify government accounting statements they are in charge of. If they get enough money from anywhere and they can say things like they didn't raise taxes or controlled costs.


----------

